# Windows 8.1 Hohe auslastung durch systemunterbrechung und system prozess



## Hellsing217 (8. November 2013)

Habe seit ein paar tagen ein Windows 8.1 Tablet welches sparodisch auftretende Systemauslastung von ~24% anzeigt. Der Taskmanager meint es wären die im Titel gennanten Prozese. Ich kann diese auslastung nicht herbeirufen, sie kommt und geht. 

Das ganze belastet schon sehr da diese ständige auslastung für nichts, meiner akkulauftzeit sehr schadet  

Programme die im hintergrund laufen könnten habe ich kaum das das Tablet erst neu ist. nur Avast anti-virus und Steam laufen immer.


----------



## Manni75 (8. November 2013)

Sind alle Treiber und das Bios aktuell       (Es könnte gut sein das ein Programm\Dienst starten will und nicht kann)


----------



## Bennz (8. November 2013)

das sind zu wenig Informationen Hellsing, das nächste mal wenn es Passiert gehe bitte auf Leistung und Öffne den Ressourcenmonitor. Beobachte unter dem Reiter CPU welcher Prozess genau das ist und unter dem Reiter Datenträger ob in diesem Moment viel beschrieben/gelesen wird.


----------



## Hellsing217 (8. November 2013)

Treiber und BIOS sind aktuell. Das gerät ist erst seit 22. Oktober auf dem markt (Surface pro 2) Die neuste firmware ist auch an bord. 

Habe testeshalber mal Avast deinstalliert, nur um ursachen auszuschließen. Sobald der prozess wieder am arbeiten ist werd ich nen Screen nachreichen.


----------



## Hellsing217 (10. November 2013)

Prozess ist wieder aufgetaucht


----------



## Speed4Fun (10. November 2013)

Wenn Windows 8.1 vorinstalliert war, könnte eine Neuinstallation das Problem eventuell beheben.

Da werden wohl einige nette Dinge im Hintergrund laufen.


----------



## Hellsing217 (10. November 2013)

Es läuft nur das nötigste. Alle nicht benötigten apps habe ich deinstalliert. Und wenn ich ein recover aufspiele wird das mit hoher warscheinlichkeit alles wieder installieren was ich vorher entfernt habe, da das direkt von Microsoft kommen muss. (Nochmal es ist ein Surface pro 2 Tablet computer und ich bin mit nicht sicher ob das Tab überhaupt fremd OS annimmt zb. Win 7 etc)


----------



## Speed4Fun (10. November 2013)

Meist bekommt man durch die Deinstallation der vorinstallierten Programme und Apps nicht mehr einen sauberen Original-Zustand (nicht Recovery-Zustand!).

Also ein komplett frisch installiertes Win 8.1 (nicht Recovery!) mit Installation der nötigen (!) Treiber verschlankt ein System ungemein.


----------



## Hellsing217 (10. November 2013)

Das Surface ist wie ein andriod Handy. Man kann es zwar in den original Zustand versetzten per rücksetzung. Aber das ganze System einfach so neu aufspielen gestaltet sich sehr kompliziert. Und da das Gerät gerademal 5 tage alt ist werd ich das nicht ausprobieren und meine Garantie aufs spiel setzten.

EDIT: Prozess war gerade 30 min. am arbeiten und ist nun wieder bei ~0,9%
EDIT 2: 2 min. später wieder bei ~24%
EDIT 3: Wenn ich am USB Port ein anderes gerät anstecke geht der Prozess kurz auf 0 und wandert dann wieder auf 24 hoch.


----------



## Speed4Fun (10. November 2013)

Da sollte doch ein 'normales' Windows 8.1 x64 drauf sein, was sich ebenso 'normal' installieren lässt.

Vorher komplett sichern.


----------



## Manni75 (10. November 2013)

Surface pro 2 ist wie ein kompakter Pc!  Snipping tool deinstallieren?


----------



## Hellsing217 (10. November 2013)

Ein normales Win 8.1 x64 ist zwar drauf aber ich weiß eben nicht ob es nach dem "CD rein und los gehts" Prinzip klappt. Und wie gesagt testen will ich das nicht  

Habe grade mal Avast neuinstalliert und den Windows Defender deaktiviert... bis jetzt ist ruhe.


----------



## Hellsing217 (10. November 2013)

Warum das Sniping tool?

EDIT: immernoch ruhe...


----------



## Bennz (10. November 2013)

es könnte ein Treiber Problem sein, du könntest ja einige Geräte deaktivieren die du nicht brauchst


----------



## Hellsing217 (13. November 2013)

Problem gelöst. Es lag an einem Konflikt zwischen Avast und dem Windows defender. Seitdem dieser deaktiviert wurde läuft alles toll und der prozess bleibt immer unter 1%


----------

